# Finding Gear Ratio



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

Just spoke with Jack Foreman to get a new prop built for my Ankona Cayenne with a 60 Etec and he asked me if I knew what my gear ratio was. The engine is a 2017 model but he said that was right on the edge of a gear ratio change but he thinks its the higher 2.67. Is there an easy way I can verify this?


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

correction: now I'm reading the most current gear ratio is 2.9:1?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Put it in gear and rotate the flywheel one revolution and see how many times the prop turns. Use a crayon to make reference marks then do the math. This is how you find your vehicle axle gear ratio minus turning the flywheel. 
Or look up the serial number.


----------

